# Griffin's Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very well made cigar that delivers toasty wood flavors. The draw was easy and smoke was plentiful. Overall, this is a great mild/medium cigar t...

Read the full review here: Griffin's Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth....


----------

